# Changing banks on X-Touch



## Garry (Feb 9, 2018)

Can anyone help with this: I've set up my X-Touch to receive cc info in Logic, using Smart Control mode. All is working well, and the first 8 faders control the first 8 parameters of the virtual instrument. However, the fader bank and channel buttons do not work in this mode (as they do when I'm in mixer mode, and want to see faders 9-16, etc). 

Can anyone tell me how to assign the fader bank and/or channel buttons, so that I can scroll through more than the 8 parameters initially visible?

Many thanks,
Garry


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 9, 2018)

This post really belongs in the Gear Talk sub forum. Can you please press the report button and request it be moved there ? Tx


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 10, 2018)

I've been trying to figure this out too, with no avail.


----------



## Garry (Feb 10, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> I've been trying to figure this out too, with no avail.



I was hoping you’d save me again HeliaVox! :(


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 11, 2018)

So I just spent a few scouring the internet about Mackie Control user mode 6, which is now used for Smart Controls. 
The only info I can find is only 8 smart controls can be used at once. 
Not even Apples own documentation has been updated to show the new assignment for User Mode 6.


----------



## Garry (Feb 11, 2018)

That's a shame - thanks for letting me know. I too wasn't able to find anything; in the meantime, I've been using the 8 knobs on the Komplete Kontrol keyboard, which I can page through easily enough. Not as nice as the faders on the XTouch, but a workaround for now.


----------



## Garry (Feb 11, 2018)

HeliaVox - quick question: with the X-Touch, I find that to record articulations, I HAVE to touch/latch/write when I record, otherwise, only the note is recorded, but not the articulation - do you also find this? If I perform the articulation with the korg nanokontrol2, it is recorded without touch/latch/write. Is there some setting I have incorrect that causes this do you know? It's frustrating the amount of times I've recorded something, only to realise at the end that I haven't recorded the articulation and have to go back and do it again. 

Thanks,
Garry


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 11, 2018)

I haven’t delved into the new features of Logic yet, so I do t know. The next time I get a day off I’ll check it out


----------



## Garry (Feb 11, 2018)

Sorry, I didn't mean articulation, I meant modulation: just basically recording changing cc parameters through the midi controller. For some reason, the X-Touch requires me to set latch on for any cc modulation to be recorded, but nanokontrol doesn't. Not sure why they should be different.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 11, 2018)

nanoKONTROL has knobs, X-Touch has rotary encoders. Knobs are absolute, encoders are relative. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## Garry (Feb 11, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> nanoKONTROL has knobs, X-Touch has rotary encoders. Knobs are absolute, encoders are relative. That might have something to do with it.



I'm using the nanokontrol2 (has both knobs and faders), and X-Touch Universal (also has both knobs and faders). I can change the cc values with the faders on both, but only X-Touch requires me to have latch/touch/write engaged for modulations to be recorded in Logic.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 11, 2018)

Please read what I wrote again. X-Touch doesn't have knobs, it has rotary (endless) encoders. They behave differently from knobs, they cannot be absolute. That might be the cause.


----------



## Garry (Feb 11, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Please read what I wrote again. X-Touch doesn't have knobs, it has rotary (endless) encoders. They behave differently from knobs, they cannot be absolute. That might be the cause.



Thanks for the help. You're right, I had misunderstood your first reply. However I'm using neither the rotary encoders (X-touch) nor the knobs (nanokontrol2) for cc modulation; I'm using the faders on both controllers - would that make a difference? I'm presuming the faders are absolute (since they have a finite minimum and maximum), but perhaps I'm incorrect? 

I also tried recording modulation on the x-touch using the rotary encoders, and not the faders this time, but same thing: latch/touch/write has to be engaged, if not, only the midi note is recorded, not the modulation.

Apologies if I'm still misunderstanding - just trying to get my head around this!!


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 12, 2018)

Faders are absolute indeed...

Not sure what else to recommend, it might be down to how Mackie protocol was implemented, or something... Did you try X-Touch editor? Seems like it has quite a few options there...


----------



## Garry (Feb 12, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Faders are absolute indeed...
> 
> Not sure what else to recommend, it might be down to how Mackie protocol was implemented, or something... Did you try X-Touch editor? Seems like it has quite a few options there...



Ok, thanks for your thoughts anyway. Unfortunately, there is no X-Touch editor for Mac (sore point amongst their customers, with numerous disgruntled threads!). Would have to try to hook it up to a PC, save the configuration, and then reconnect with the Mac. Will try to get a PC to use to do this...

I do like the X-Touch, but the nanokontrol2 is so much easier to work with - ‘it just works’ as Apple would say!


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 12, 2018)

You could also try running the editor in WINE or Parallels etc...



Garry said:


> ‘it just works’ as Apple would say



Heh, these days it seems to me they're steering themselves more and more away from that statement...


----------



## Garry (Feb 12, 2018)

I tried to find the X-touch editor for windows, but I can’t even find it that, let alone for mac - anyone know where I can download this?


----------



## Garry (Feb 12, 2018)

Sorry, I found it here: https://forum.musictri.be/showthread.php?7870-X-Touch-Editor-Availability


----------



## Garry (Feb 12, 2018)

Nope, wait, the links in there are for the mini and compact only, not the universal, and the link for the compact just takes you to the Behringer home page! Did they actually make an editor for the universal? They certainly didn't for Mac, despite promising it's 'on it's way' for over 2years!

Behringer is woeful - definitely last product I buy from them.


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 12, 2018)

The universal has no editor. There is a Mac beta for the editor, but you have to contact Behringer for it. At least that’s what I was told in the Behringer XTouch forums.
I think the nano control works the way it does could be the control surface plug in. 

The XTouch universal is a clone of the Mackie Control. Whatever shortfalls there are are from the MC protocol, not Behringer. 
What I find is that the documentation on how to manipulate that protocol is woefully skant on the internet. 
Apple opened up the programmable parameters that were usually only used for, well, programmers. 
It’s kinda frustrating to have such a wonderful control surface hampered by the lack of instructions on how to use it.


----------

